#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Select Object in Powerpoint Automatically VBA

## codyws

The code below resizes an object I have selected in PowerPoint. However, I would like the code to go to a specific slide, automatically select one of the objects on that slide, and run the resize code below. I know I would start with ActivePresentation.Slides(15).Select, however I cannot find the code to actually select an object on that slide.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


_Moderator's note: Please take the time to review our rules. There aren't many, and they are all important. Rule #3 requires code tags. I have added them for you this time because you are a new member. --6StringJazzer_

----------

